
Ask HN: What's the most stable linux desktop environment? - mixmax
I&#x27;ve just bought a new computer and need to install some flavour of linux on it for development purposes. Its predecessor had linux mint installed; I liked the slick interface and intuitive and well thought out UI. I often ran into problems with crashes and bugs though.<p>Yesterday I installed mint on my new box, and in 24 hours I&#x27;ve had 3 different problems (random crash, menu disappearing for no reason, wifi not working) I thought that maybe my previous problems with mint originated in some hardware fault, but since the problems persist on a new box I have to assume that it&#x27;s just not a very stable distro.<p>So the question is: Which distro is the most stable these days? It needs to have a somewhat nice UI, windows manager, etc. and needs to work (as far as can be expected) out of the box. I have no interest in spending my limited time tweaking and repairing. It&#x27;s a tool, not a hobby.
======
digi_owl
Stable as in "will not crash at the drop of a packet", or as in "will not
introduce massive changes across minor version updates"?

------
moimael
Fedora workstation is really stable these days !

------
Tomte
Slackware.

